# Steam Pipe insulation. Any gain for insulating return pipes?



## yuri (Nov 29, 2008)

Not many replies so here's my concerns:

1) You don't want to hurt your head/get brain damage. LOL:bangin:

2) You don't want to get the return condensate too cold if it goes thru an unheated space etc. In "theory" that could be hard on the boiler if it gets colder than designed condensate back to it.

Your choice of insulation is fine.


----------



## biggles (Jan 1, 2008)

my 3 cents..... might leave the one you bang your head on raw because the ones you insulate will be better for the returnng condensate to keep its temperature,but that re-insulating loss might be heating the basement....was the basement supper hot with all those uninsulated returns last winter.if you couldn't breath down there..then cover them all .suggestion do all the elbows first then the runs into them.


----------



## Leah Frances (Jan 13, 2008)

*Take that junk back to Lowes* and spend some money on some solid fiberglass insulation made especially for insulating these sorts of pipes. You buy it based on the diameter of the pipe, so you will have to map your system out. The stuff I got has a white exterior and looks very nice and clean.

I spent a good chunk of change in 2007 to do the pipes in my basement - by my math I will recoup my investment within 5 years. The first year saved me around 20% on my oil bill!!!!

Go to http://www.heatinghelp.com/ and read up on what insulation to use and how to put it up.

yes, my basement is not as hot as it was, but I don't live down there. Good luck. I was stunned by the cost of this project, pleased with it's ease, and AMAZED by the results.


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

Insulate them.

Your heating bill and boiler will thank you.


----------



## slowjo (Mar 29, 2009)

Leah Frances said:


> *Take that junk back to Lowes* and spend some money on some solid fiberglass insulation made especially for insulating these sorts of pipes. You buy it based on the diameter of the pipe, so you will have to map your system out. The stuff I got has a white exterior and looks very nice and clean.


The stuff I bought was fiberglass pipe insulation. 1/2 thick and backed in foil. its fairly rigid comes in 3 foot sections that you slide over the pipe and then it seals together. I've put it on 50% of the feed pipes already. 

Had to map it all out and buy on the lengths.

How thick was the stuff you got?



> Go to http://www.heatinghelp.com/ and read up on what insulation to use and how to put it up.


Couldn't find much except for a recommendation of the stuff I bought and one person said to get 1" not 1/2 inch thick.




> I was stunned by the cost of this project, pleased with it's ease, and AMAZED by the results.


Calculated costs are abot $350 with the stuff I got.


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

Should be 1" thick. But 1/2" is better then nothing.


----------



## Leah Frances (Jan 13, 2008)

I bought *2 inch thick* rigid fiberglass from a company that only does pipe insulation. From their website http://expressinsulation.com/index.html: 

Knauf 1000‚° Pipe Insulation is a molded, heavy-density, one-piece insulation made from inorganic glass fibers bonded with a thermo-setting resin. It is produced in 3' lengths with or without a factory-applied jacket. The jacket is a white kraft paper bonded to aluminum foil, and it is reinforced with a fiberglass scrim. The longitudinal lap of the jacket is available with or without a self-sealing adhesive, and a butt-strip is furnished for each section.

I had a LOT of pipe feet to cover - I can't find the bill, but I think I spent $800+.


----------



## yuri (Nov 29, 2008)

His 1/2" insulation will help keep the condensate warmer/boiler happier and may be a good compromise. The radiated heat thru it may be just enough to keep the surrounding area warm but not excessive loss/waste of energy. Only time will tell.


----------



## slowjo (Mar 29, 2009)

Thanks guys. We will see how the 1/2 insulation performs i guess. I didnt know they made it thicker. Its pretty hard to find on the internet.


----------



## slowjo (Mar 29, 2009)

Im trying to find the right size elbows for the steam pipes Does anyone know how these sizes corolate to real world sizes?

It says #2 PVC 90deg Fitting cover what does that mean in real sizes?

http://expressinsulation.com/pvc_90s.html

-josh


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

Won't be quiet the right size.
I get my insulation from SPI, in my area.
You may find a simular supply house in yours.


----------



## Leah Frances (Jan 13, 2008)

Wikipedia has a page that shows pipe size conversions..


----------



## slowjo (Mar 29, 2009)

Leah Frances said:


> Wikipedia has a page that shows pipe size conversions..



Cant find anything comparing numbered pipe sizes to inches.

Any help?


----------



## FG2533 (Dec 16, 2009)

Slowjo, The pipe insulation is sold in inches (sized for iron pipe). If you have a copper pipe you need to convert the sizes. I found this chart to do so : http://expressinsulation.com/fiberglass_sizing_chart.html

The numbers you are looking at are for the pvc elbows and fittings. They are dependant on the pipe size and insulation thickness. You can find your correct size by looking at this chart: http://expressinsulation.com/pvc_sizing_chart.html

Hope that helps


----------



## COLDIRON (Mar 15, 2009)

When we insulated HW, CW, Steam, Chilled Water, Pipes we always insulated the straight pipes to the ells then install a fitting called zeston fitting what it is a piece of fiberglass wrap with a plastic cover that conformed to the ells with little pins holding them on.
Real nice looking job.
Probably hard to find for homeowners though this was commercial and industrial.


----------



## frank717717 (Jan 25, 2012)

can you use wall insullation on pipes?


----------



## hvac5646 (May 1, 2011)

Old thread Guy.

Start a new one.


----------

